# my boys are here, we need your prayers pls



## mummy_blues

our boys arrived healthy at 27 weeks yesterday by emergency c-section.
ethan weighs 1190g and lucas at 1130g. they are stable and everything is fine, but it breaks my heart to see them so small.
please pray for my boys wherever you are, please pray and believe in a miracle...


----------



## Eager_Fairy

Praying for you - knowing they'll get stronger every day :hugs: 

Beautiful names x


----------



## Laura2919

Hi Hun. :hugs: I had Chloe and Jaycee at 29 weeks and Bek also had preemies at 28 weeks. If you wanna chat about anything just PM me.. 
Its hard seeing them so little having to do so much, it does get easier. Little things will seem so big and important to you and they are, their milestones will be so important. I remember them weeks we were in there and you form a bond with some wonderful caring people in there. 
I hope your boys continue to stay healthy and I hope that they come on well. 
If you want to chat you know where I am...


----------



## mummy_blues

thanks hun, i just don't know what to do. i go see them everyday, but i get so scared and cry when i see them, and i am afraid of hurting them. worse of all, the doctors keep telling me to produce more breastmilk for them, and i just can't, so feel like a total failure..


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I pray they'll keep growing nice and strong for you hun, must be a worrying time but it's good that they're doing well :) must be heartbreaking to see them so small, but know they'll get bigger each day and they're being well cared for :hugs: 

P.s you are not a failure to not produce more breast milk, don't be so hard on yourself. You can only do your best and I expect your body has had a bit of a shock! x


----------



## DawnMN26

U r in my thoughts & prayers!
Keep us posted!
xoxoxo


----------



## Laura2919

mummy_blues said:


> thanks hun, i just don't know what to do. i go see them everyday, but i get so scared and cry when i see them, and i am afraid of hurting them. worse of all, the doctors keep telling me to produce more breastmilk for them, and i just can't, so feel like a total failure..

I know how much pressure they can put you under but if you feel like your under pressure it could affect your supply so just try and keep calm and less stressed. I couldnt produce enough milk so I changed to formula. 
I started going up the hospital at 12pm and I would come home at 3pm have a quick snack and go back up until evening, then I would come back and do it all again. As it got closer to them coming home I started going at 12, 4 and 8pm and then do it all again the next day. 
You will get into a routine, its not easy but it works itself out.


----------



## fuzzylu

congratulations. love the names 

xx


----------



## _Vicky_

Congratualtions my darling - you are in our prayers xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anna1982

congratulations your in my thoughts


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh hun, stay strong in the weeks ahead. YOur beautiful babies are stronger than you think. You are firmly in my prayers love xxx

ps - I had a 24wker 6yrs ago, who is now happy and healthy, so I have don ethe NICU journey hun. You need me, don't hesitate to PM x


----------



## darkNlovely

You and your little ones are in my prayer.


----------



## babybx2

Congratulations on their arrival and I am thinking and praying for you all xxx


----------



## ahbon

wishing all the best to your little ones :)


----------



## mommyof3girls

Congrats. I just said a prayer for your family. and I'll continue to do so.


----------



## BeckyD

Congratulations on the birth of your little ones and great weights for that age! 
Hope they are little fighters. 
x


----------



## twinmummy06

congratulations on your boys. thinking of you all xxx


----------



## mummy_blues

thank you for your prayers, they have lost a bit of weight due to stress, but the dr says this is normal. they are both breathing on their own.
pls pray they will gain more soon.
here is their little footprints, thank u for all your prayers
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0001.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Laura2919

Oh tiny little feet. Brings back some memories. Its normal for babies to drop a bit of weight so dont panic. Chloe dropped 5oz in the first weeks and Jaycee stayed the same but over time Chloe's weight gain was by far the better of the two and the doctors say it is likely to be because she dropped weight to begin with.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

awww that is so cute! so small! that's great they're breathing on their own :)


----------



## chetnaz

Congratulations hun, you are your boys are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm sure they are in good hands and hope they will grow bigger and stronger by the day. Do not put pressure on yourself hun, its not fair on the doctor to make you feel like a failure and stress you out like this. The more you stress, the harder it'll be for you to produce breastmilk. Have you tired taking fenugreek tablets? You can buy them at health sotres (holland and barrrett has them) and they help your milk come through. I started taking them 2 days before I was to be induced and also took them anytime I felt I wasnt producing enough. Get some, also drink plenty of water, eat well (my mum always believed that a woman who's just given birth should eat plenty of veg and fruit and lots of sweet stuff to bring her milk along - she kept feeding me sweet turkish pastries after i had my boys) and then keep either using a breast pump, or try expressing by hand, the more you stimulate your breasts the more the chance that your milk should come through. Good luck hun xx


----------



## loz13

Congratulations - lovely names and sending your boys good vibes. Milk should come eventually - best of luck x


----------



## monalisa81

congrats hun and I just prayed for your little ones and you
Hope all goes well :flower:


----------



## bek74

1st of all I will say congratulations.
Laura is right I had mine at 28wks and it is scary, My Michael had to be ventilalated for 48hrs but then was breathing on his own, Brooke was stronger and breathed on her own straight away.
It is a hard journey, we lived at the hospital for 9wks and it is tiring. As for expressing, I tried and like you I couldn't produce enough milk and it made me feel like a failure, like I had let them down by not carrying them to term and now not being able to feed them.
But that isn't true, your not a failure, your doing a wonderful job. A midwife came up to me while I was expressing and crying at the same time, she lent down and gave me hug and said " stop, stop expressing" and she turned off the pump. She said " that with all the worry and stress I am already under I don't need to add more, so at 1wk old the twins were formula fed.
You can get meds from ur Dr to help bring up supply, but if the expressing is too much then stop, don't do it to yourself.
Expressing isn't natural, breast feeding is but sitting there pumping your breast every 2hrs or so isn't natural and it feels horrible.

Like laura said, if you have any questions and want to chat, just PM me and I will get back to u asap.
The journey in ICN is hard, it is scary, we see things that we shouldn't, we watch them have braddy's, lower their heartrate, have moments where they forget to breath, it is so hard, and emotionally draining.
As they get stronger make sure you take some time for you, otherwise you will be run down, burnt out before you get them home.

My thoughts are with you all.:hugs:


----------



## Emma M

Congratulations on the arrival of your little boys - will be thinking of you all and hope they continue to grow big and strong x


----------



## auntcarrie

OK blame it on the hormones, but I saw the picture of the boys' tiny feet and tears welled up in my eyes. I will pray hard for you & your boys. I'm sure they are fighters and getting the best care. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Hannah C

Congratulations! I hope your boys are doing well in NICU and improving daily. 

Their little footprints are adorable!

xoxox


----------



## cheryl6

my thoughts and prayers are with you,they are lovely names x


----------



## mummy_blues

is it true that the first week is the toughest until my babies fully stabilize? they r thinking of operating ethan because he hasn't released stools yet, n the thought scares me so much


----------



## Laura2919

mummy_blues said:


> is it true that the first week is the toughest until my babies fully stabilize? they r thinking of operating ethan because he hasn't released stools yet, n the thought scares me so much

Jaycee had many issues to begin with, nothing serious really but she wouldnt digest her milk so they had to keep aspirating her tummy and then she wouldnt do a poo so they had to massage her belly and she needed a long line in. I am not really too sure what for because I wasnt with them for the first 5 days. I had to stay in one hospital and they were in another. 
They had to transfer the girls because they didnt have the space and when my mum begged that I go with them the nurse said if she thought their intensive care was as good as where I was they would have sent me but they couldnt so they kept me there. I heard information from my OH and mum as I refused to call the NNU because I didnt want to hear someone I didnt know telling me about my children. Obviously not in a horrible way but I couldnt be there for them and someone I didnt know could. They were over 70 miles away from me.


----------



## lizziedripping

mummy_blues said:


> is it true that the first week is the toughest until my babies fully stabilize? they r thinking of operating ethan because he hasn't released stools yet, n the thought scares me so much

Hi sweet, unfortunately it is true that preemies have an unsettled first week and no one is really sure how they're progressing for real until this week has passed. In our case, it was a bit of a honey moon period for Evie because apart from being ventilated she seemed so well. At the end of that first week she began to give us the rollercoaster journey everyone kept drilling into us. It was never touch and go with her, but on an hourly basis things would change.................we learnt very quickly to keep an open mind.

Please remember, she was born at 24wks tho, and those few weeks made her plight so much more dodgy than your twinnies hun. At their gestation they have such a good chance of making it, and making it in good health. There are countless "bumps" along the way, and the journey is terrifyingly hard, but never stop hoping :hugs:

As for Ethan's op - if it helps any, Evie had a heart op at 26wks, and was absolutely fine. they usually need more oxygen afterwards, but cope surprisingly well. Where are the babies now in terms of breathing help, and oxygen etc? x


----------



## Nut_Shake

Prayers and thoughts are with you. Be strong, and congratulations :) xxxx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Massive congrats hun. My thoughts and prayers are with you and the boys. Keep us updated.


----------



## Nivy7272

Praying for you, your hubby and the boys!! Everything will be OK!! :hugs:


----------



## jakey1

My thoughts and prayers are with you all hunnie :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bek74

How are the boys doing? How are you doing?


----------



## MinneGirl

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## _Vicky_

just checking it to see if there is any update- you are all in our thoughts xx


----------



## schnoodle

congratulations sweetie thoughts and prayers are with you your beautiful boys and our hubby xx


----------



## luckynumber3

my thoughts and prayers are with you, stay strong little ones xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

How are you all? X


----------



## mummy_blues

hi everyone, been a rollercoaster week for us. our boys got flown to the university perinatal center last wed, on suspicion of possible NEC. they both got operated on thursday to remove the meconium, thank god their intestines were healthy n showed no signs of NEC. think their first doses of breastmilk helped seal the walls n prevented NEC. i am still doing daily accupuncture sessions at the hospital and it's been helping me produce about 60ml of milk per pump
they recovered over the weekend with no need of ccap or ventilation. we took them out of the incubator first time yesterday for their kangaroo session. here is a pic of ethan, he looks slightly grumpy because they won't let him drink yet so soon after the operation.
will keep u updated once we get more news, thank you so much for your thoughts n prayers......
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0003.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Anna1982

hes gorgeous hun congratulations! I hope they continue to improve!
your in all our thoughts


----------



## Eager_Fairy

What a beautiful boy - glad everything went OK and hope they continue to keep strong. Thoughts and prayers are with you x


----------



## _Vicky_

beautiful xxxx


----------



## bek74

Beautiful.. I remember my 1st kangaroo cuddles with twins:cloud9:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thinking of you xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Glad everything went ok and look forward to hearing of their progress.

My twins were born last week at 28 weeks 6 days and it's definately an emotional rollercoaster. Will be saying some more prayers for us all xxx


----------



## Laura2919

How is everything hun.. xx


----------



## chan8180

Glad things are going ok, lovely pic x


----------



## mummy_blues

MummyIwanabe said:


> Glad everything went ok and look forward to hearing of their progress.
> 
> My twins were born last week at 28 weeks 6 days and it's definately an emotional rollercoaster. Will be saying some more prayers for us all xxx


Congratulations hun!! My thoughts n prayers r with you n ur new family..
How are they doing?
Be strong and before u know it, they will all be growing too fast to be true.
My boys are growing so fast, we took them out for a walk in the hospital park in that special stroller with monitors yesterday, it's really amazing how they grow once they have stabilized. Most important is that they take their nutrition packs and infusions well, both orally n intravenous n the doctors keep a close eye on everything. 
Here r my boys at 3 weeks old
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0073.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 8









IMAG0085.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 2245db01

aww they are gorgeous, my nephew was born 6 weeks ago and his name is ethan and middle name lucas :) stay strong little fellas, they will be home wit their mummy and daddy before you know it xx


----------



## Nivy7272

Saying prayers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Max was v poorly on monday night - his hb kept dropping and forgetting to breathe. They suspected an infection and are treating it as such with antibiotics.

They put him on a ventilator as his hb kept dropping and he would stop breathing 

Today Max had a better night last night and today they have taken him off the ventilator. He is now on optiflow. His blood showed an infection which is now decreasing, the domamine helped his bp stabilise. He is now off the morphine. He will be on antibiotics for at least 5 days. he had a lumbar puncture and so far that has been ok results wise.
He looks a much better colour today and he is now back on tpn so that's good. Seems to be going in right direction.
Isla is doing well, fiesty and v alert. Love to see her like that its so reassuring 
fingers crossed they continue to go in right direction.

They are getting weighed tonight so I expect Max will have lost more but hoping Isla will have gained a bit. How much do yours weigh now? That is so lovely you could take them out! i can't imagine be able to do that ours seem so small! I'm desperate to whizz forward a couple of weeks and get them to put some weight on! lol just want for them to be so much stronger!

So pleased your twins are doing well, lovely pics too! x


----------

